# Magnolia leaves for Cardinias and neos.



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Just make sure there's no chemicals on them or what not.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

it have them growing outside my neighborhood, ALOT actualy.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

thats what I use, the underside is really fuzzy, i think the crs like it


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

mythin said:


> thats what I use, the underside is really fuzzy, i think the crs like it


i wonder if they like the seed cones too...


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you do anything to them first? Like soak them to make them sink or age them so they soften up? I'd much rather yank leaves off a tree in MIL's yard than pay for IALs. 

-Lisa


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

ive only used dried ones, never green ones, and I boil them for a few minutes in r/o water, probably unnecessary but i always have some r/o, then I just throw a 1/4 of one leaf in my tank. it usually lasts a while(few weeks), and i feed them other stuff, but you can always see some grazing on or near by it. The shrimplets like to graze on the fuzzy side too, probably lots of surface area for microorganisms


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> Do you do anything to them first? Like soak them to make them sink or age them so they soften up? I'd much rather yank leaves off a tree in MIL's yard than pay for IALs.
> 
> -Lisa


He said that he picks the dried ones from the floor and then puts them in a bucket with water, once they sink they are ready to use. His tree is never been sprayed with pesticides.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

There's a bunch by my place. Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Notnac (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been using this type of leaf and various others from around my neighborhood for a while now. I wash them off pretty well then I bake them in the oven at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes then I let it sit out to cool and rinse again under water. I started using these leaves as an experiment to see how my shrimp and tank react to them and they love it just as much as the Almond leaves. Money saver forsure as I pick up the ones off the ground that are already dried up and brown colored.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

So you can feed basically any dried leaves to shrimp? Are there some kinds that you can't?

-Lisa


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

There are pages on plant foliage toxicity for humans, and that might be a good reference to use. I've used Indian Almond, oak, and magnolia leaves without problem. Don't use green leaves; only use brown, dry leaves.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I know people who use green mulberry leaves with success.


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have tons of magnolia leaves in my backyard. I think the trees have been sprayed with pesticides in the past. Is there anyway to make them safe?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------

